# Partial nephrectomy (open)



## LUPA205 (May 13, 2014)

When doing a partial nephrectomy and there are 2 tumors involved on the same kidney and takes more time than normal, would I use modifier 22 or am I able to bill 50240 twice since there is actually 2 tumors.


----------



## nateich (May 13, 2014)

I think you are on the right track with the -22 modifier. Of course the insurance will likely deny; while you are waiting for the denial, ask your physician to dictate/write a quick note addressed to the insurance explaining the reason for the -22; submit letter and op note to insurance. Then patiently wait for payment. Good luck!


----------

